# HTML in Eclipse ?



## saheed (2. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich eine Html Seite in Eclipse zu ertstellen wenn ja wie?

1000 Dank


----------



## Gonzo17 (2. Jul 2009)

???:L

Also die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, ist unter New -> File und dann deine Datei bennenen mit *.html. Dann hast du ne HTML-Datei erzeugt, die eben leer ist.


----------



## mvitz (2. Jul 2009)

File -> New -> Other -> Web -> HTML Page

Aber geht auch einfach über

File -> New -> File und dann pagename.html


----------



## 0d1 (2. Jul 2009)

habi55 hat gesagt.:


> File -> New -> Other -> Web -> HTML Page
> 
> Aber geht auch einfach über
> 
> File -> New -> File und dann pagename.html



Meines Wissens geht das aber nur wenn man WTP Web Tools Platform (WTP) Project in Eclipse installiert hat, oder eben gleich die EE Version von Eclipse installiert.

\0d1


----------



## mrbela (2. Jul 2009)

die Frage ist auch die, ob Du eine html Seite mit Java schreiben willst, also JSP mäßig, oder ob Du Eclipse als HTML Editor "missbrauchen" willst.


----------



## mvitz (2. Jul 2009)

0d1 hat gesagt.:


> Meines Wissens geht das aber nur wenn man WTP Web Tools Platform (WTP) Project in Eclipse installiert hat, oder eben gleich die EE Version von Eclipse installiert.
> 
> \0d1



Jo, bin davon ausgegangen, dass die meisten vermutlich das JavaEE Package installieren.


----------

